# Brinkman electric smoker gets to hot



## harrisonhunter (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a Electric brinkman that gets to hot.  Plug it in and it goes above 300 degrees.  What would be the way to control the heat down to 200-250?

Maybe make a few vents in the body and the lid?

Thanks


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 11, 2008)

what are you getting temps with? and where at?
Usually run about 240*.
Do you have the water pan in and filled?
A lil help here......


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 11, 2008)

Assuming you got particulars covered per Bubba (I use sand in pan and cover it with foil)  you should just vent with side door or by tilting the lid. (some have added webber lid like vents to theirs too)

Steady state should be below 300 though...  (wind, ambient air temp can make your mileage vary)    or if you have a chunk ignite like I occasionally do that can spike it for a bit.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Jul 11, 2008)

The temps are on the top rack with no water in the pan.

I just added a vent with some sheet metal sorta like the weber has.

Would adding sand in the pan cool it down?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats most likely the problem.....
The pan has to be filled and will soak up most of that heat, like i said, they run 240* stock from the factory.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 11, 2008)

Sand or water act as a thermal barrier so those temps should come down when you add it.

PS -- there are some threads on here about sand vs water.  I chose sand as I don't want to add water during longer smokes.  (some say water adds moisture to meat -- save that discussion for another thread)


----------



## harrisonhunter (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll try to add sand and repost soon.

Thanks a ton


----------



## harrisonhunter (Jul 12, 2008)

Well I fill the pan half with sand and added one vent in the side and one in the lid.  Still getting up to 300

Gonna add 2 more vents in the side.

I hate unplugging it and tilting the body off the base all the time during my smokes.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 12, 2008)

I hate to see you ruin a good smoker....
Do you have the lava rocks or the chip pan?
Any possibility your thermo is off?


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 12, 2008)

Yea, putting more side doors in is not needed.  I would hold on that for now. Tilting the lid is the most drastic thing I do after opening the side door and it always brings the temp down even when a wood chunk catches fire. (adding fuel)


----------



## richtee (Jul 12, 2008)

Use water. Long story  but trust me.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Jul 12, 2008)

Well after filling the pan up with sand and adding 3 vents in the side that I can close and open. The vents have 2 1" holes in them.  I also added a vent in the lid.

Doing this My temps are holding at 256.  That's with all bottom vents open and the top closed.

I do have lava rock but I think I need a bit more. It doesn't completely cover the element.

I'm trying my first Fatty tomorrow so I'm off to get more lava rock early.

Thanks guys


----------



## harrisonhunter (Jul 12, 2008)

Richtee - I have always used water doing fish or jerkey.

So I would be OK to use water instead of sand when doing ribs, brisket, fatties?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 12, 2008)

Your gonna keep me up all nite till we get this right!
Your letting more air in and not letting the heat escape!!

Electric does not require intake (bottom) vents, and the lid is loose enough for the smoke to escape (vent)
Didn't even look at the directions, did you.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






BTW, the element should sit on top of the lava rock and your "dry" chunks go on the rock, not touching the element.

Good luck and we'll get you smoking yet!


----------



## richtee (Jul 12, 2008)

ok   here's the deal: Every gram of water that you turn to steam removes 540 calories of heat from the system. Now...as the temps go down, less water evaps... it's a regulator. It will keep temps just above the boil point of water, within a range depending on the BTU's ya pump in, the smoker volume...etc.  Use the pan if it's too hot.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks guys..  I have using this smoker for 10 years or so the way I bought it.  I have smoked Fish and jerkey only on it and have had great success.  
I found this site and gained huge intrest in smoking dinner meats not just snacks..  I doing so. it seems temp control is a factor in doing large pieces of meat. 

I was hoping to use the smoker I have by just doing a few mod to it.


----------



## flash (Jul 12, 2008)

Keep atleast a 3/4 full pan of water when you smoke. Using sand is great but will create higher temps than water will. Also more consistent temps too. Venting may help some, but these smokers usually top out at 250Âº area, so I think the water pan will set you straight.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Jul 12, 2008)

Well I added water and kept my temps at 225 for the whole 2 1/2 hours on my first pizza fatty.

Thanks guys for the tips..  This forum is great


----------



## richtee (Jul 12, 2008)

Our pleasure... Smoke ON Brother!


----------



## flash (Jul 12, 2008)

Sand is good to use when outside temps are low and cold. This way you can gain higher smoking temps that are more stable than when using water with charcoal


----------



## payson (Jul 14, 2008)

Another way you can get the heat down on this model is by using an extension cord. Make sure it's sufficient to handle the elements load though. A 25' cord will drop the temp a good bit.


----------



## mikezetts1 (Jun 11, 2015)

I bought a Brinkmann electric smoker today and at grill level it heated up to 350°. Way too hot. I did some research to find a rheostat that can handle 1500 watts, so I can turn it down. Here is what I found and will buy Home Depot Skylink 1500 watt plug in dimmer. ($25.00).


----------



## dr k (Jun 11, 2015)

mikezetts1 said:


> I bought a Brinkmann electric smoker today and at grill level it heated up to 350°. Way too hot. I did some research to find a rheostat that can handle 1500 watts, so I can turn it down. Here is what I found and will buy Home Depot Skylink 1500 watt plug in dimmer. ($25.00).


I've got a crockpot that is really hot on low and was looking into a rheostat.  I'll check it out.

-Kurt


----------

